
Internet Shame Culture Makes the World Worse for Neurodiversity - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/how-shame-culture-makes-the-internet-worse-for-neurodiversity-8b3a3c58595f
======
CM30
On a related note, part of me now imagines how poorly the events in the
Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night Time would have gone in a world with
social media.

It'd only take one image of the scene with the main character next to the dead
dog at night to cause one hell of a social media firestorm, probably on the
same level as the 'Peluchin Entertainment' incident (albeit in error).

Then again, quite a few scenes in that book/play would probably result in a
ton of social media coverage, viral videos, etc if they happened in real life.

